# ClipArtBoom Offers New Gymnastics Pack Of Designs And Templates



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Cater to gyms, tournaments, competitions, teams, and related events with thenewGymnastics Packoffered byClipartboom.com(Clipartboom.com | Premium Vector and Digital Clip Art Designs). This ready-to-go artwork can be used for screen printing and other printing processes such as digital direct-to-garment and digital transfers.

In addition to traditional gymnast designs, there are popular sayings such as “Keep Calm and Tumble,” “Flip Out,” and “Peace, Love and Gymnastics.” You can mix and match clip art, backgrounds, fonts, and colors to create gorgeous production-ready design themes and concepts.

The pack includes 35 black-and-white and color clip art pieces that are available in .EPS and Adobe Illustrator (.AI) formats. The pack also has 35 black-and-white and color interactive design templates. As a bonus, there are 15 vector splatter and brush strokes clip art elements. These are perfect for background elements.

Design templates are available in .EPS, .AI and .CDR formats.All fonts used in the design templates are included.

All designs are royalty free and have unlimited usage. They can be used for screen printing and digital printing including direct to garment, inkjet and laser digital transfers, and print and cut. 

New designs are added on a monthly basis. To view the basketball designs, go to Vector Gymnastics Designs Clip Art. 

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

